# Alpine ERA-G320 HELP, Loose soldering?



## Theking (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi all!

Just got an ERA-G320 home.
Looked good and all, just as I always do when I buy used/old electronics I open them up and check for strange colours/loose wires/solderings etc etc.

Found this below, One soldering are loose, I do wonder if its just a fixture point or if its acually a ground or something, seems like there is two small "holes" / "connections" under the loosened bit.

What do you guys figure about this?

Ive tried it and the unit seems to be working 100% and all modes, buttons, etc, works tried both FRONT REAR and SUB output (only got it hooked up on the table right now) so I ran it one channel at the time, not all three at the same time.

Just want to ask here before I hook it up in the car, Shall I have that resoldered or would it work without it? seems like little of the green circuit board (the very top of it went with the loose soldering bit..

So what you guys think?

Also I have emailed the Seller on ebay with the same pictures and info.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks like it is just a solder puddled where the chassis tab is bent over the board. If the connection isn't loose then i wouldn't worry about it. These "Puddles" are necessary to prevent movement of the board and to prevent tampering. Looks like the board could use some cleaning though.


----------

